# Neck pain



## bdmohr1 (Aug 21, 2007)

hey everybody,

i'd done muay thai for a couple years and just recently came back to it after a couple years away.  i was doing some light clinch work today, and now my neck is pretty sore.  i'm a little dizzy too.   

my questions:

- the dizziness isn't something i should be worried about, is it?   really, it was LIGHT clinch work, and my neck's just weak.  maybe someone's had the same kind of injury?

- anything i can do?  stretches, etc.  

thanks for any advice!


----------



## loyalonehk (Aug 21, 2007)

bdmohr1 said:


> hey everybody,
> 
> i'd done muay thai for a couple years and just recently came back to it after a couple years away. i was doing some light clinch work today, and now my neck is pretty sore. i'm a little dizzy too.
> 
> ...


 
Neck strengthening exersizes and some good trap stretching.  When working with your parter in the clinch, mix up the hand positions frequently.  But the dizziness shouldnt last more than a few seconds after release from the clinch.  You may want to see a Dr. just to be safe.  It never hurts and you will know for sure.  

Anytime you return to this type of activity you should get an exam, just so that you can be sure all is good and know your limits.

:mst:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 21, 2007)

loyalonehk said:


> Neck strengthening exersizes and some good trap stretching. When working with your parter in the clinch, mix up the hand positions frequently. But the dizziness shouldnt last more than a few seconds after release from the clinch. You may want to see a Dr. just to be safe. It never hurts and you will know for sure.
> 
> Anytime you return to this type of activity you should get an exam, just so that you can be sure all is good and know your limits.
> 
> :mst:


 

I can only second what he said.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sore neck... And dizzy.  If I'm reading right, this is dizzyness that's persisting, or going on even after you've stopped, right?

See a doctor.  That's generally not a good sign...


----------



## bdmohr1 (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks for the help!


----------



## thaistyle (Aug 26, 2007)

I have to agree.  See your doctor.  The soreness is fairly common since you haven't been practicing and the muscles in the neck are getting work they haven't received in a while.  The dizziness shouldn't last that long though.  You may have pinched a nerve in your neck or something.  It's better to be sure than to guess.


----------

